# TPF Photo Challenge Voting Poll: August '11 "Candid"



## Chris of Arabia

Which is your favourite?

*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their             full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all      that          much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,                 but every photo included was less then 150KB when  uploaded    to     the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of                 the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to      vote       right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that   have    been   put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe   that  you   should   be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to   myself or    another TPF   staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous                 (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and   the         voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any     specific       photos until    after    the voting has completed and   the   winner is       announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your                 favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions    please     let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top                 five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge     will    be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that     the   winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond  to    the PM   within  30  days   they       will not receive their  prize  and   it will   be put   towards a   future       challenge. If  we are  unable   to ship   the   intended prize to   the winner  do       to  his/her   location we   will   provide another prize of   equal   value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

Here are the images to choose from:

01






02





03





04





05





06





07





08





09





10





11





12





13





14


----------



## Raincheck




----------



## mentos_007

and what now? if the competition finished in draw?


----------



## gulfman1

Yes... What now??


----------



## thomas30

Wow...all images are awesome , competition is tough as its hard to select the best one. Just waiting to see who will be the winner. All the best to all contestants.


----------



## sandersjessica

Which one was winner? Where can I found the results?


----------



## charlesbrown678

four photos are standing at some voting percentage... i think the competition will draw...


----------



## alymariephotography

Awesome photos.. a great stuff you have. i like all


----------



## Zerner

All are nice pictures. Must appreciate.


----------



## beerioua

So many funny pictures.


----------



## Buckster

Why are these very old voting threads still active and sticky?  Isn't it about time to lock them and let them drop by UN-sticky-ing them?


----------



## amandalsmith

new to site and was wondering when the next challenge is


----------



## StillCapture

#2, #4, & #10 stand out to me with composition, coloring, uniqueness, and lighting in mind.


----------



## arleneangle

I like the first one.It is so sweet.


----------

